# --



## sorveltaja (Oct 4, 2008)

--


----------



## Maryak (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorveltaja,

That's BLOODY BRILLIANT :bow: :bow:

Regards
Bob


----------



## Kludge (Oct 4, 2008)

sorveltaja  said:
			
		

> Once when cutting some brass tubes, I wondered how would disc with round profile work in place of cutting disc:



Okay, that fits under ubercool!

It also suggests a way to form venturis in a more or less straightforward and controllable manner which is even moreso ubercoolish. 

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## steamer (Oct 5, 2008)

That one is going to be filed away under useful.....I hate tubing! ;D

Thanks!

Dave


----------

